# [Tip]rappels(?) sur le moteur de recherche des forums Gentoo

## sireyessire

Je vois assez souvent des plaintes sur le manque d'efficacité du dit moteur de recherche.

Ces rappels proviennent de la lecture du Gentoo Forum Feedback.

D'après les administrateurs du site et les modérateurs, la fonction search implémentée par phpBB utilise par défaut l'opérateur OR dès que la chaîne de caractères passée en entrée contient plusieurs mots. Donc pour augmenter les chances de succès de vos recherches explicitez les connecteurs logiques de vos requêtes. : AND ... 

Ayez des mots de plus de 3 lettres dans la requêtes, et éviter les formules bateaux  :Razz: 

Par ailleurs, je vous déconseille d'utiliser le quick search, la page search est beaucoup plus puissante: recherche sur forum particulier, affichage par posts ou par thread... 

De plus, on peut utiliser * pour wildcard ( partial match) exemple: 2.6*

 :Exclamation:  certains mots sont automatiquement supprimés de la requête comme emerge, world ..

la liste complète des mots non spécifiques gentoo est là

retrouvez l'ensemble du thread ici

bonne recherche   :Wink: 

----------

## shmal

Merci pour ce tip tres interessant  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

Oui, merci beaucoup pour ce tip

la fonction de recherche est vraiment très bien, parceque quand on se souvient avoir déja répondu à une question, il suffit de chercher avec un seul mot clef dans l'ensemble de ses propres posts et hop on tombe sur la réponse vers laquelle on peux donner un lien.

Comme quoi la recherche ça ne sert pas que quand on pose des questions, ça sert aussi quand on réponds   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

[TIP] Pourquoi ne pas creer un thread sticky avec des liens vers les meilleurs threads, les threads plus utiles, les meilleurs tips, tout ca?

Genre un "Avant de poser une question, regardez cette liste..." ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [TIP] Pourquoi ne pas creer un thread sticky avec des liens vers les meilleurs threads, les threads plus utiles, les meilleurs tips, tout ca?
> 
> Genre un "Avant de poser une question, regardez cette liste..." ?

 

c'est un peu le principe de ça  :Wink: 

grâce à yuk159

----------

## DuF

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [TIP] Pourquoi ne pas creer un thread sticky avec des liens vers les meilleurs threads, les threads plus utiles, les meilleurs tips, tout ca?
> 
> Genre un "Avant de poser une question, regardez cette liste..." ?

 

Tu parles de ça => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179460 ?

NB : Grilled.....

----------

## sireyessire

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   [TIP] Pourquoi ne pas creer un thread sticky avec des liens vers les meilleurs threads, les threads plus utiles, les meilleurs tips, tout ca?
> 
> Genre un "Avant de poser une question, regardez cette liste..." ? 
> 
> Tu parles de ça => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179460 ?
> ...

 

de peu même minute   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

[off]Oué, n'empêche c'est pas normal que les "vétérans" ne soient pas prioritaires, inadmissibles ![/off]

----------

## sireyessire

 *DuF wrote:*   

> [off]Oué, n'empêche c'est pas normal que les "vétérans" ne soient pas prioritaires, inadmissibles ![/off]

 

c'est vrai, ils devraient (c'est que je vais bientôt l'être faut que je milite   :Razz:  )

----------

## Trevoke

Un peu mais ca c'est des HOWTO ... Je veux dire juste des bidouilles.

Genre sur le forum italien ils ont un thread a propos de fortune et comment faire un joli motd au pif avec ...

----------

